# Please help me ID these chicks



## gunlocators (Feb 18, 2016)

My sons friend gave us these due to him relocating and we built a coop for them, however no one knows the breed or sex. Here is a couple pics. Neither are laying eggs at this time we hope if they are egg layers maybe they will soon. Any reason not to house other breeds with these? We want a few more chicks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The one is a white crested polish rooster and the other is some sort of hen. I've had 2 Polish roos like that and both were very sane and friendly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We would need a better pic to see what your hen might be.


----------



## gunlocators (Feb 18, 2016)

Better pics of the Hen


----------



## gunlocators (Feb 18, 2016)

robin416
notice your in SE AL I am in Saraland


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So far she looks like a brand new super hybrid double egg yolk laying hen. Mutt for short.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're over by Mobile then? If I remember my geography correctly.

Sem is right, she looks like she could be some sort of cross. It's usually pretty hard to guess crossed with what when it comes to chickens. Silkies are about the only one I can ever see in any kind of cross but she doesn't look to have any Silkie in her.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Got to see her head better.


----------

